# DIY Seed packets



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I normally keep my saved seeds in ziplock bags however if you don't let them dry enough you risk them going moldy. So, I drew up some paper packets which have enough "holes" that will allow for the seeds to continue to breathe and dry.

There are two templates and two sizes. One small and one large both with notes or totally blank so you can add your own image if you're so inclined. In all cases, cut the outside lines, fold on the other lines and glue or tape to make a packet.

Here is an example of a blank one with a photo and text that I then added.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you! What a lovely way to store our home grown seeds. These will come in handy.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice and thank you for sharing! All have been saved on my puter!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> I normally keep my saved seeds in ziplock bags however if you don't let them dry enough you risk them going moldy. So, I drew up some paper packets which have enough "holes" that will allow for the seeds to continue to breathe and dry.
> 
> There are two templates and two sizes. One small and one large both with notes or totally blank so you can add your own image if you're so inclined. In all cases, cut the outside lines, fold on the other lines and glue or tape to make a packet.
> 
> Here is an example of a blank one with a photo and text that I then added.


I tried to make some packets for myself and it seems that we have to pay to convert these to word or text to then add our own graphics and text. Do you think that is what you did?

I would love to print up some of these for harvesting seeds for next season and especially for seed exchanging. I do have a label printer. I can use the labels on the packets to add the information, but having some of these seed packets pre-made for the harvest would be great.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you! If printed before hand they can be used to package seeds for barter after SHTF.

Or even use for sale if you wants to sell some on etsy.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Thank you! If printed before hand they can be used to package seeds for barter after SHTF.
> 
> Or even use for sale if you wants to sell some on etsy.


My exact thoughts. I purchased some heirloom seeds and plants from etsy this year and need to grow my collection. One cantaloupe this year produced about 300 seeds, more than I want to plant next year, but worth exchanging or maybe even selling on etsy. (revenue stream!)


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks for sharing. Very nice!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I tried to make some packets for myself and it seems that we have to pay to convert these to word or text to then add our own graphics and text..


Weedygarden, I could duplicate these in MS Paint pretty easily.

Send me a list of ones you need and the font type, size and color and I will churn out a couple here and there until all are done.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I made this one in about 60 seconds to this example (the first rough draft)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Weedygarden, I could duplicate these in MS Paint pretty easily.
> 
> Send me a list of ones you need and the font type, size and color and I will churn out a couple here and there until all are done.


Thank you! I will work on a list and get it to you in a day or two.

I am pretty adept at using computers, so I wanted to figure out how to do this. Would you walk me through the steps you used?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I am pretty adept at using computers, so I wanted to figure out how to do this. Would you walk me through the steps you used?


I right-clicked that picture, then selected "View image", then right clicked it and copied it... then opened paint and Pasted it.

I selected the area the okra picture was, then cut it out. I found a Hickory King picture I liked... then expanded the seed pack picture to fit.... and pasted in the corn pic.

I took longer to type this than it took me to do that.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice and professional looking. I go the inexpensive (spelled cheapskate) route. I cut old junk mail envelopes in half, fill with seeds, duct tape shut and sharpie what they are and the year. They go in a box of the living room storage shelves until spring.

Since I can't have any more fun with pre-paid junk mail free return postage it gives me another use for them besides compost.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Woody said:


> I cut old junk mail envelopes in half, fill with seeds, duct tape shut and sharpie what they are and the year. .


Just what Grandpa used to do. He re-purposed EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Woody said:


> Very nice and professional looking. I go the inexpensive (spelled cheapskate) route. I cut old junk mail envelopes in half, fill with seeds, duct tape shut and sharpie what they are and the year. They go in a box of the living room storage shelves until spring.
> 
> Since I can't have any more fun with pre-paid junk mail free return postage it gives me another use for them besides compost.


What happened to the pre-paid junk mail free return postage?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Folks like me would fill them with other junk mail and send it back to them. I guess they got tired of paying for having their and others crap mailed back to them and having to pay for it. All still contain a return envelope but they all have the 'affix postage here' where the stamp should be. Some still are pre-paid but it is no fun anymore as you have to actually search and read each one to find out which ones have it. Back when you would get 10 or 12 a day it was a fun game, now, I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Weedy, thanks for the comment... I just realized I uploaded these as PDFs... good to view, hard to edit. Here are the original .SVG files I made. They open with InkScape (available for PC, Mac and Linux as a free download) along with a handfull of other applications.

They are easy to edit in that format.

Over the past few months I've made up over 20 packets of seeds from my harvest this year.

Note, I just tried but I can't upload .SVG... it's a disallowed format on most forums. So use this link which will take you to my site where I have them available to download.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Weedy, thanks for the comment... I just realized I uploaded these as PDFs... good to view, hard to edit. Here are the original .SVG files I made. They open with InkScape (available for PC, Mac and Linux as a free download) along with a handfull of other applications.
> 
> They are easy to edit in that format.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have InkScape, so I can work with these. Maybe. I will give it a shot and take it from there.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> Thanks! I have InkScape, so I can work with these. Maybe. I will give it a shot and take it from there.


Really pretty easy... just open one that I already made and use that as a template. Delete the image and add your own. Highlight the text already there and type in what you want instead. Print and done.


----------

